# Amusing picture of AJ (with Punk)



## Xchamp (Jun 30, 2007)

Oh God :jordan5


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Adesh Jahmput Lee


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Did this really need a thread?


----------



## RatherBeAtNitro (Jun 25, 2014)

AJ looks like she is auditioning for one of those Hollywood films in which the ugly duckling gets asked to prom by the handsome, popular jock only for it to be later found out that she is actually a beautiful swan once she has had a brush dragged through her hair and a makeover. Punk must be up for the part of her outcast best friend who is secretly in love with her.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I am not amused


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:maury


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I can't see the picture what is it?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

witchblade000 said:


> Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


And no ass.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

NasJayz said:


> And no ass.


And no hips.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

what happened to her A cups?


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

K4L318 said:


> what happened to her A cups?


She was outsourcing them.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It's not an amusing picture. It's a normal ass picture with some dude.

Calling it amusing, was that just your reason to make a thread about 1 pic?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Ice cold, OP.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's not an amusing picture. It's a normal ass picture with some dude.
> 
> Calling it amusing, was that just your reason to make a thread about 1 pic?


Don't you normally shit on AJ relentlessly?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Don't you normally shit on AJ relentlessly?


I do, but what does that have to do with my comment?.. It's a normal pic they took with some guy.. I was just trying to say it's not that amusing.. I expected a funny pic from reading the title.


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

lol I'd sting bang that little Indian boy doe


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


I don't like CM Punk, but people have different tastes, some men like small, some like big. I respect Punk's taste in women, I however do not like Phil Brooks the man, he's a real douche.

I prefer women with big breasts, like Punk's former girlfriend Lita:










However my tastes vary, it all depends, I prefer some women who have small breasts as well.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Punk is probably banging different woman all the time, small woman, big woman.. There's a good chance he's still banging Lita to.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


Everyone has their own tastes you know, and I respect Punk's tastes and his right to have them.



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk is probably banging different woman all the time, small woman, big woman.. There's a good chance he's still banging Lita to.


I doubt Punk is cheating on AJ.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was that AJ or Sanjaya?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I doubt Punk is cheating on AJ.


Since his wife looks like a boy.. there's a very good chance he is.. Punk doesn't seem like a very nice guy so you never know... AJ is probably fine with him cheating because she knows she can't get anyone else.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Since his wife looks like a boy.. there's a very good chance he is.. Punk doesn't seem like a very nice guy so you never know... AJ is probably fine with him cheating because she knows she can't get anyone else.


FFS AJ does not look like a boy. fpalm


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96 (Jun 14, 2014)

AJ looks sorta weird there


----------



## bchampy (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd wager Punks "type" is women with vaginas.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Well I'm glad Punk is gone , though he did bring up some good points and then some horse shit points on Colt Cabana's pod cast


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Must be some sort of Big Brother/Make A Wish thing CM Punk is doing. Wonder if the boy will get to do some MMA training with CM Punk.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

bchampy said:


> I'd wager Punks "type" is women with vaginas.


I didn't think he was into 12 year olds.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

NasJayz said:


> I didn't think he was into 12 year olds.


Boys, no less.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

NasJayz said:


> I didn't think he was into 12 year olds.


None of us knew that.. It was a shock to all of us, especially CM Punk fans. :sad:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk is probably banging different woman all the time, small woman, big woman.. There's a good chance he's still banging Lita to.


lol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

sanjay lee

:bryanlol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF is with that random ass Paige tag? :lmao Wow.. just wow.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Punk is probably banging different woman all the time, small woman, big woman.. There's a good chance he's still banging Lita to.





CM Punk Is A God said:


> Since his wife looks like a boy.. there's a very good chance he is.. Punk doesn't seem like a very nice guy so you never know... AJ is probably fine with him cheating because she knows she can't get anyone else.


You sure do love to say very odd things about CM Punk's personal life.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> sanjay lee
> 
> :bryanlol


I think (s)he will never live this down.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


> sanjay lee
> 
> :bryanlol


:lmao that's too funny.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank god for the thread tag feature


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

WOW the AJ hate is unreal. WHy?

AJ is adorable and far from a boy.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I will admit that the tags are amusing me, as silly as they are.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Thread tags tend to be the best thing about threads now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I'd rather have sex with Punk than with AJ #NoHomo


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

> AJAY (অজয়): Male Hindi name, meaning "unconquerable."





> SANJAY (संजय): Male Hindi name meaning "triumphant."


Now it all makes sense.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> WOW the AJ hate is unreal. WHy?
> 
> AJ is adorable and far from a boy.


lol "AJ is adorable".. You might be the only person i've ever heard say that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What a dumb thread.

Sound like a bunch of high school chicks.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How da fuck did Tywin Lannister get tagged in this :lmao


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

House Blackbeard said:


> How da fuck did Tywin Lannister get tagged in this :lmao


Game of Thrones Season 4 clearly hasn't broadcast in India yet and some thoughtless rogue is trying to spoil it for them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How is the picture itself amusing?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> How is the picture itself amusing?


Because "HERP DERP AJ LOOKS BAD OR LOOKS LIKE A 12 YEAR OLD BOY HERP DERP"

Or some shit like that.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> How is the picture itself amusing?


I didn't get it at first either.. Apparently she looks like a boy in the picture.. It's been 4 year's since she's been in WWE, you think people would be use to it by now.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I didn't get it at first either.. Apparently she looks like a boy in the picture.. It's been 4 year's since she's been in WWE, you think people would be use to it by now.


Maybe you saw it all along but others are simply getting their eyes opened now.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

badari said:


> Maybe you saw it all along but others are simply getting their eyes opened now.


I can tell by some of the posts.. It's good people are finally realizing it.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Not amused by that picture at all.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I can tell by some of the posts.. It's good people are finally realizing it.


I think it will be hard for AJ to live this one down.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Not amused by that picture at all.


Probably because you feel too bad for her to be amused.. It is pretty sad, but it's also hilarious.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Probably because you feel too bad for her to be amused.. It is pretty sad, but it's also hilarious.


Why would I feel bad for her? I just don't find pictures like these amusing when they are normal pictures. I am sorry that I don't find this picture as amusing you and some others do.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

Keep in mind this is who half the IWC says is the hottest diva of this generation :lmao


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

FearlessNikki said:


> Keep in mind this is who half the IWC says is the hottest diva of this generation :lmao


I want some of whatever there smoking.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

FearlessNikki said:


> Keep in mind this is who half the IWC says is the hottest diva of this generation :lmao


The hottest curry, maybe.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

FearlessNikki said:


> Keep in mind this is who half the IWC says is the hottest diva of this generation :lmao


I've only heard a few people say that, the're usually die-hard AJ marks... I get people have their own opinions, but that's just a fucked up opinion.



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Why would I feel bad for her? I just don't find pictures like these amusing when they are normal pictures. I am sorry that I don't find this picture as amusing you and some others do.


I'm just saying, I would feel bad for a girl if they looked like a boy, especially if i was a fan of them.

It is a normal picture., but people are just catching on how weird AJ looks outside of WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I've only heard a few people say that, the're usually die-hard AJ marks... I get people have their own opinions, but that's just a fucked up opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To some AJ Lee fans, she doesn't look like a boy. You can have small tits and little to no ass and still look like a girl. Reason why I don't feel sorry her. But other's have their opinions.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> To some AJ Lee fans, she doesn't look like a boy. You can have small tits and little to no ass and still look like a girl. Reason why I don't feel sorry her. But other's have their opinions.


It's more her face. It has nothing to do with her non-existent breasts.. but i get AJ fans would see things differently... I wouldn't expect an AJ fan to admit something like that.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's more her face. It has nothing to do with her non-existent breasts.. but i get AJ fans would see things differently... I wouldn't expect an AJ fan to admit something like that.


The face I noticed it is not the best looking but not the worst looking like the boy department but I see you what you mean.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

not gonna lie....i lol'ed


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It is a normal picture., but people are just catching on how weird AJ looks outside of WWE.


Her away from all the photoshop and heavy makeup is an "interesting" sight.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

witchblade000 said:


> Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


Her tits were significantly bigger when they started dating. They've been replaced by muscle and bone :lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

badari said:


> Her away from all the photoshop and heavy makeup is an "interesting" sight.


That picture is just disgusting.. I saw it a few months ago and it almost gave me nightmares.. She definitely looks a lot different off WWE programming.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow just wow, that AJ Lee "hands off" policy has really angered people to the point in which they find a picture of her with no makeup and tear into it.

Have we all forgot how Nikki Bella looks like without makeup?










or paige?










or other celebs?










shit happens


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> Wow just wow, that AJ Lee "hands off" policy has really angered people to the point in which they find a picture of her with no makeup and tear into it.
> 
> Have we all forgot how Nikki Bella looks like without makeup?
> shit happens


Little note, I'm just going to throw this out there, but I think that point you were looking to make might have backfired.

Since you set up this as the comparison:










vs










also, Paige does not have no makeup on in that picture, she is mid facial expression and sweaty.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

RatherBeAtNitro said:


> AJ looks like she is auditioning for one of those Hollywood films in which the ugly duckling gets asked to prom by the handsome, popular jock only for it to be later found out that she is actually a beautiful swan once she has had a brush dragged through her hair and a makeover. Punk must be up for the part of her outcast best friend who is secretly in love with her.


I thought the "handsome jock" was Punk. 

:chlol


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Nikki looks great w/o Make up, so I don't see why you bring her up. Also Paige looks a lot better now so a non-make pic of Paige now probably looks good.

Also another diva that looks great w/o make up is Eva Marie.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> That picture is just disgusting.. I saw it a few months ago and it almost gave me nightmares.. She definitely looks a lot different off WWE programming.


Well I didn't post it expecting a storm of Likes, don't worry.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> or other celebs?


Fap challenge accepted!!!!


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

A normal picture. I see nothing amusing, but if you do, more power to you.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

Damn! That was nikki without makeup?? She looks better without it. I don't like the bright red lipstick


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Arcturus said:


>





Brie Bella said:


>


These two look so much better without all that heavy makeup.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> These two look so much better without all that heavy makeup.


And AJ?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ratedr4life said:


> These two look so much better without all that heavy makeup.


Agreed. Nikki especially really does wear too much makeup to the point that it makes them look worse than they actually should.

Anyway, this thread is really quite retarded and sad. An 8 page thread laughing and mocking how another woman looks in a picture. Is this high school or the IWC?


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> That picture is just disgusting.. I saw it a few months ago and it almost gave me nightmares.. She definitely looks a lot different off WWE programming.


She holds up fine without WWE makeup and lights. You're going way overboard.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Arcturus said:


> or other celebs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted not a great pic but Mila's problem is she has no ass at all to speak of.









Would still bang.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Nikki Bella without make up is :lenny

It's a strange sort of deal that isn't it, that the rest of the world sees the ****** face, and then :cena gets to see her when she's actually beautiful after she takes all the paint off.

Very strange indeed.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

gbasse said:


>


Dear Lord, why are you guys doing this to me?.. Just stop, anymore quotes in this thread i'm not going to look at because of these dreadful pictures.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Dear Lord, why are you guys doing this to me?.. Just stop, anymore quotes in this thread i'm not going to look at because of these dreadful pictures.


What is supposedly wrong there? She looks normal.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gbasse said:


> What is supposedly wrong there? She looks normal.


He despises AJ and despises everything and anything about her, so he hates any and all posts about her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seriously how do you go from Lita who has great tits, a great ass, killer hips and is apparently a bit of a nympho to AJ Lee who has no tits, no ass, no hips, nothing...


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Seriously how do you go from Lita who has great tits, a great ass, killer hips and is apparently a bit of a nympho to AJ Lee who has no tits, no ass, no hips, nothing...


I would say drugs but he's straight edge. Maybe all those shots to the head and concussions?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Ithil said:


> And AJ?


There's nothing wrong with her, with or without makeup.

Anyone who says otherwise could never get a girl like her anyways.

Is she my type, not really, but she is to a lot of people.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

EvaMaryse said:


> Seriously how do you go from Lita who has great tits, a great ass, killer hips and is apparently a bit of a nympho to AJ Lee who has no tits, no ass, no hips, nothing...


Personality, intelligence, sense of humor, confidence.

These things mean something to some people.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Seriously how do you go from Lita who has great tits, a great ass, killer hips and is apparently a bit of a nympho to AJ Lee who has no tits, no ass, no hips, nothing...


To say nothing of the face.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ratedr4life said:


> Personality, intelligence, sense of humor, confidence.
> 
> These things mean something to some people.


AJ seems like a bitch though...then again Punk is a giant douche so they probably get along.



badari said:


> To say nothing of the face.


I was focusing on the bodies, but Lita's still got a sexy face.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> AJ seems like a bitch though...then again Punk is a giant douche so they probably get along.
> 
> 
> 
> I was focusing on the bodies, but Lita's still got a sexy face.


Never said a word against Lita :jericho3


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Maybe AJ Lee is a sweetheart to Punk and Lita was a total bitch, you never know guys.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

That opening line, wow :jordan5



tags said:


> beth dies in twd












Fuck, I love this feature


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Wow just wow, that AJ Lee "hands off" policy has really angered people to the point in which they find a picture of her with no makeup and tear into it.
> 
> Have we all forgot how Nikki Bella looks like without makeup?


Probably should have chosen a different Nikki pic, she looks gorgeous there.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Probably should have chosen a different Nikki pic, she looks gorgeous there.


I don't think a different pic would change her looking gorgeous.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Brie Bella said:


>










Damn breh


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Lita > A.J.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Helter Skelter said:


> That opening line, wow :jordan5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even dislike AJ but 


tags said:


> sanjay lee


Got me pretty good.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Arcturus said:


> or other celebs?











NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

badari said:


> Never said a word against Lita :jericho3


Wasn't sure if you meant AJ or Lita...took a stab in the dark...

AJ definitely has some boy face going on in these no makeup pictures.



badari said:


> I don't think a different pic would change her looking gorgeous.


That's true.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:haha The irony of some of you trying to play the natural card, when half of the divas posted in here live in Silicone/Saline valley. 

AJ is beautiful. She doesn't need a fake ass, fake nose, or fake breasts to get attention either.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

VForViper said:


> :haha The irony of some of you trying to play the natural card, when half of the divas posted in here live in Silicone/Saline valley.
> 
> AJ is beautiful. She doesn't need a fake ass, fake nose, or fake breasts to get attention either.


Could do with an eyebrow wax though.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

badari said:


> Could do with an eyebrow wax though.


I support bushy brows. Only because I have them and don't feel the need to wax them.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

VForViper said:


> :haha The irony of some of you trying to play the natural card, when half of the divas posted in here live in Silicone/Saline valley.
> 
> AJ is beautiful. She doesn't need a fake ass, fake nose, or fake breasts to get attention either.


She needs something though before someone mistakes her for a flag pole.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> She needs something though before someone mistakes her for a flag pole.


Suppose she could always hold this above her head:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Shes soooo much of a girl next door when she doesn't use her extremely short shorts and shirts.

Paige pretty much destroy her on casual pics.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Ithil with a sense of humor? wat


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Helter Skelter said:


> Ithil with a sense of humor? wat


We all slip up sometimes, will make sure to not let it happen again.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

VForViper said:


> :haha The irony of some of you trying to play the natural card, when half of the divas posted in here live in Silicone/Saline valley.
> 
> AJ is beautiful. She doesn't need a fake ass, fake nose, or fake breasts to get attention either.


Maybe she should get braces to fix her crooked ass teeth.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She needs something though before someone mistakes her for a flag pole.


Should she get breast implants or dye her hair? Will that make her a better wrestler like Eva Marie? :bored

No wonder the divas division is on life support.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Suppose she could always hold this above her head:


I don't get it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

VForViper said:


> Should she get breast implants or dye her hair? Will that make her a better wrestler like Eva Marie? :bored
> 
> No wonder the divas division is on life support.


Has nothing to do with wrestling at all. AJ should at least get some food in her stomach

Oh but ahhh to get attention AJ had to kayfabe slut it up with every main eventer in the company...just saying not like she's some amazing work rate Goddess. She went the sex appeal route as well.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I really don't see anything wrong with the pic. Just some dude who hates AJ Lee so bad, he went to go find a supposed unflattering pic of AJ to go off about. Most people aren't even photogenic, and have to do what Nikki did in that picture where she's all covered with a filter on. Who really cares, but a small minority on here? Damn The AJ hate is on a whole new level, people seem legit upset about her.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I really don't see anything wrong with the pic. Just some dude who hates AJ Lee so bad, he went to go find a supposed unflattering pic of AJ to go off about. Most people aren't even photogenic, and have to do what Nikki did in that picture where she's all covered with a filter on. Who really cares, but a small minority on here? Damn The AJ hate is on a whole new level, people seem legit upset about her.


yes, maybe they're jealous, or something, but the hate on her is really pathetic and unfounded


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Has nothing to do with wrestling at all. AJ should at least get some food in her stomach
> 
> Oh but ahhh to get attention AJ had to kayfabe slut it up with every main eventer in the company...just saying not like she's some amazing work rate Goddess. She went the sex appeal route as well.


And she didn't change her boobs, or anything physical and still managed to get on the main roster and stay there. 

There's no point in trying to take digs at her looks just because she doesn't look like a genetically made model. Not all guys like or want that and that shouldn't be the message she needs to convey anyway. Her saying, repeatedly, "Hey, I look like this and could be Diva's Champion" fits her really well. She's obviously not the tallest or bustiest or whatever but that doesn't really matter. :aj3 so keep hating.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It seems the AJ marks are getting a little upset now. :laugh:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> yes, maybe they're jealous, or something, but the hate on her is really pathetic and unfounded


Its no different really than Bella hate, or Cena hate, or any other hate for wrestlers. The only difference here is the IWC at large went from praising AJ and treating her like the hottest chick of all time to realizing she's not that great.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> Seriously how do you go from Lita who has great tits, a great ass, killer hips and is apparently a bit of a nympho to AJ Lee who has no tits, no ass, no hips, nothing...


Maybe she is a unbearable cunt, or Punk was. XD


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Maybe she is a unbearable cunt, or Punk was. XD


As amazing as Lita is, Matt Hardy did somehow get in there...slight turnoff.



VForViper said:


> And she didn't change her boobs, or anything physical and still managed to get on the main roster and stay there.
> 
> There's no point in trying to take digs at her looks just because she doesn't look like a genetically made model. Not all guys like or want that and that shouldn't be the message she needs to convey anyway. Her saying, repeatedly, "Hey, I look like this and could be Diva's Champion" fits her really well. She's obviously not the tallest or bustiest or whatever but that doesn't really matter. :aj3 so keep hating.


Not saying she should get surgery but anorexia isn't a good look either. She doesn't look healthy at all, doesn't look pretty at all without makeup as well.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its no different really than Bella hate, or Cena hate, or any other hate for wrestlers. The only difference here is the IWC at large went from praising AJ and treating her like the hottest chick of all time to *realizing she's not that great.*


Saying "realizing" makes it sound like a fact, not an opinion.
Also you're making it sound like there was some kind of random unprovoked mass turn on AJ by the IWC. And that isn't true at all. AJ haters are definitely a minority, as they always have been


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> As amazing as Lita is, Matt Hardy did somehow get in there...slight turnoff.
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying she should get surgery but anorexia isn't a good look either. She doesn't look healthy at all, doesn't look pretty at all without makeup as well.


But she doesn't look anorexic. She looks fine, she's just tiny. She doesn't need to start engulfing food to get bigger. She's fine for her height and I believe she's healthy as well. Being skinny doesn't mean you're anorexic and having some meat on your bones doesn't mean you're healthy lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gbasse said:


> yes, maybe they're jealous, or something, but the hate on her is really pathetic and unfounded


Not claiming anybody is jealous, nobody has reason to be jealous. Just making a big deal over an unflattering pic, that literally anybody can have. AJ has had pics were she really doesn't look right in the pic. I've seen the same for Eva, Nikki, Brie, Nattie, Naomi, Cam, Paige, and others.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The tags on this thread tho!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> Saying "realizing" makes it sound like a fact, not an opinion.
> Also you're making it sound like there was some kind of random unprovoked mass turn on AJ by the IWC. And that isn't true at all. AJ haters are definitely a minority, as they always have been


Well it is a fact that AJ isn't as great in the ring as her hardcore fans hyped her up to be. She's good, but not great. And AJ haters used to be a minority when everyone worshiped the girl, thesedays not so much.



VForViper said:


> But she doesn't look anorexic. She looks fine, she's just tiny. She doesn't need to start engulfing food to get bigger. She's fine for her height and I believe she's healthy as well. Being skinny doesn't mean you're anorexic and having some meat on your bones doesn't mean you're healthy lol.


She's not fine for her height, she's got no ass or tits anymore and you can see all her ribs. Thats not healthy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Yeah, during the break she took the real fit move, which is unfortunate.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Well it is a fact that AJ isn't as great in the ring as her hardcore fans hyped her up to be. She's good, but not great.


Well that's not true, she is truly great in the ring, but I was talking about her apperance.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Did somebody say AJ is NOT anorexic?.. She's 10 pounds from being a skeleton. People can see her rib cage when she wrestles, that's pretty bad.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

CM Punk would be right at home in Rotherham. Packed to the brim with Indian boys.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> Well that's not true, she is truly great in the ring, but I was talking about her apperance.


"Great"? Even by WWE standards AJ isn't great in the ring. Paige, Emma, Nattie, Beth, Mickie, Melina, Nikki from recent tmes are all superior to her in the ring. Even then none of them are truly great. A great female ring worker is a Sara Del Rey, MsChif, Alissa Flash, Hamada, etc.

Appearance wise; these days she's disturbingly skinny. And at her peak ignoring personal preferences for everyone she still had small tits, small ass, small in general.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> She's not fine for her height, she's got no ass or tits anymore and you can see all her ribs. Thats not healthy.


I'm usually one to snap to the defense for AJ in these sort of topics but even I have to agree with this to an extent, compare AJ in 2012 or even 2013 to AJ in 2014; huge and notable (and unfortunate) difference. There's nothing wrong with being small or tiny but there is a point where things can get a bit unhealthy.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Still can't put Paige, Nikki, or Emma over AJ yet, but that's just me. Nikki has gotten better, but I still haven't seen her work a match on the level of even her sister, who managed to drag a decent match out of Steph.


----------



## Crazy Jim Films (Dec 22, 2014)

I really don't see what all the hate is about. I think AJ is cute.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> She needs something though before someone mistakes her for a flag pole.


No she dont need nothing she can remain natural.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

RR said:


> CM Punk would be right at home in Rotherham. Packed to the brim with Indian boys.


Well I hope they don't vacation there, that would dissolve the marriage fast.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> Seriously how do you go from Lita who has great tits, a great ass, killer hips and is apparently a bit of a nympho to AJ Lee who has no tits, no ass, no hips, nothing...


Matter of choice and just because AJ dont have massive tits or ass dont mean she has none.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:fpalm

I think I'm being trolled. Some of you can't be that uneducated.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Crazy Jim Films said:


> I really don't see what all the hate is about. I think AJ is cute.


And some of us will respect your opinion, but you're in the minority.. Not many people think she's cute.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

VForViper said:


> :fpalm
> 
> I think I'm being trolled. Some of you can't be that uneducated.


Nonsense dude, this is a good thing. With Great Khali gone they need someone to tap into the Indian market. That's over a billion potential fans they gotta reach.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> No she dont need nothing she can remain natural.


She needs a meal. And this pro wrestling, nothing is natural.



Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Matter of choice and just because AJ dont have massive tits or ass dont mean she has none.


True, but when you have no ass and no tits it means you have none ala AJ.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

WHY CAN'T I STOP LAUGHING. YOU GO, BADARI.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> She needs a meal. And this pro wrestling, nothing is natural.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but when you have no ass and no tits it means you have none ala AJ.


That your opinion. But not going to argue about this to each their own.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Matter of choice and just because AJ dont have massive tits or ass dont mean she has none.


But she DOES have none.










There's a difference between having small breasts and none at all. Paige has small breasts, AJ is a board.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Babyadelic said:


> But she DOES have none.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture says it all right there. :clap


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:haha "Nothing is natural?"

Now I know I'm being trolled.
But I'll entertain some more. 

FYI, she's always been this skinny. Check her pictures. And yet somehow she's managed to still have relationships but she's not cute?

Next idiotic statement made, if someone is "anorexic" telling them to eat is ignorant and retarded.

And last but not least, I've never known someone "anorexic" have abs. Usually you are just skinny and you look ill. AJ has been literally glowing. She has muscles and she looks healthy.

Anything else?

And I am saying this as a female, not as a mark or smark or whatever. I just have common sense which seems to be lacking in this thread for some.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Matter of choice and just because AJ dont have massive tits or ass dont mean she has none.


AJ Lee has small breasts,









However that doesn't make her unattractive, I know plenty of women I find attractive too who don't have huge breasts but had a very feminine face or butt that made up for it, this coming from a guy who likes big boobs.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

VForViper said:


> :haha "Nothing is natural?"
> 
> Now I know I'm being trolled.
> But I'll entertain some more.
> ...


Compare this picture from around 2013. http://www.officialpsds.com/images/thumbs/aj-lee-psd96838.png to that picture of her with her Slammy this year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

VForViper said:


> :haha "Nothing is natural?"
> 
> Now I know I'm being trolled.
> But I'll entertain some more.


Name on wrestler that doesn't at least have a fake tan, hair extensions or something similar. Even something like an Irish whip isn't natural, you'd just stop running.

So yes Pro wrestling isn't natural.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Babyadelic said:


> But she DOES have none.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure both AJ and Paige have small boobs. Paige probably a tad bump bigger thou, I guess. It's really not hard to come across a really petite chick, which AJ is. She did have her period of not being so slender, like in when she had the rocket push in mid 2012, and 2013. But during the break she kinda went back to her thin look in 2010/2011. I agree.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Compared to the majority of the roster it's not hard for both Paige and AJ to come across as having small boobs in comparison, just saying.

I'd gander that the majority of the girls are upper B's at the smallest (about Paige's size I believe) with most being C's and D/DD's.

Nikki is supposedly an E according to some sources but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> "Great"? Even by WWE standards AJ isn't great in the ring. Paige, Emma, Nattie, Beth, Mickie, Melina, Nikki from recent tmes are all superior to her in the ring. Even then none of them are truly great. A great female ring worker is a Sara Del Rey, MsChif, Alissa Flash, Hamada, etc.
> 
> Appearance wise; these days she's disturbingly skinny. And at her peak ignoring personal preferences for everyone she still had small tits, small ass, small in general.


Nikki? Really? You're holding up one of the Bellas as a good wrestler, let alone better than AJ?

Now this is delusion. The only ones in that diva list that were better wrestlers than AJ are Nattie and Mickie James.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


:EDWIN6


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Seriously though,Who's that foreign exchange student standing next to that older man and CM Punk ?


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Boba Fett said:


> Seriously though,Who's that foreign exchange student standing next to that older man and CM Punk ?


That's Adesh Jinder Lee. He's a tourist in Chicago.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Compared to the majority of the roster it's not hard for both Paige and AJ to come across as having small boobs in comparison, just saying.
> 
> I'd gander that the majority of the girls are upper B's at the smallest (about Paige's size I believe) with most being C's and D/DD's.
> 
> Nikki is supposedly an E according to some sources but I don't know if that's true.


Nikki wears a DD cup, Brie wears a B. I know that much.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

badari said:


> That's Adesh Jinder Lee. He's a tourist in Chicago.


Gotcha


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> Wow just wow, that AJ Lee "hands off" policy has really angered people to the point in which they find a picture of her with no makeup and tear into it.
> 
> Have we all forgot how Nikki Bella looks like without makeup?
> 
> ...


Nikki looks like same, just less dolled up. Paige and Mila's are pictures of them sweating and doing physical stuff.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

badari said:


> So nice of CM Punk and the older man to show that young Indian boy around Chicago.


:Jordan2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> Nikki? Really? You're holding up one of the Bellas as a good wrestler, let alone better than AJ?
> 
> Now this is delusion. The only ones in that diva list that were better wrestlers than AJ are Nattie and Mickie James.


All those girls I listed are superior to AJ. The only area where AJ is really good is mic skills, wrestling wise she's nothing special. I included Nikki because despite a few stranglers denying it she has improved greatly. And the Nikki we've seen lately is better than the unmotivated and lazy AJ we've seen lately. 

AJ was put on some ridiculous pedestal early on for some reason, she's a decent hand in the ring but really nothing more than average, or good on her best day.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

badari said:


>


:LOL



Arcturus said:


> Wow just wow, that AJ Lee "hands off" policy has really angered people to the point in which they find a picture of her with no makeup and tear into it.
> 
> Have we all forgot how Nikki Bella looks like without makeup?


:banderas Still beautiful without the makeup. 



Arcturus said:


> or paige?


Seems like you're trying really hard to defend AJ. A pic of Paige when she was 18 (with an awful sense of style), and you chose a shot where she's making a stupid face. Here's a pic from the same event:










Still looks better than that pic of AJ. That blonde streak though :bryanlol



Arcturus said:


> or other celebs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, always thought she was an overrated beauty and figured a lot of it had to do with Hollywood makeup. Looks like she just woke up after a wild weekend though.


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's pretty obvious Paige is wearing make up there.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Babyadelic said:


> It's pretty obvious Paige is wearing make up there.


Yes, I never claimed she wasn't and she's also wearing makeup in the pic that I quoted. All I did was post a pic from the same event since the other one was a bad shot.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

If he wants to compare unflattering pics then he should try to find something more recent. 










Looks like little to no make-up here, but not sure since this chick is rarely seen without any.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> All those girls I listed are superior to AJ. The only area where AJ is really good is mic skills, wrestling wise she's nothing special. I included Nikki because despite a few stranglers denying it she has improved greatly. And the Nikki we've seen lately is better than the unmotivated and lazy AJ we've seen lately.
> 
> AJ was put on some ridiculous pedestal early on for some reason, she's a decent hand in the ring but really nothing more than average, or good on her best day.


She's on a pedestal because she's earned it with talent/skill. She earned all her success instead of getting it from some reality show or rich boyfriend.


----------



## Emma Valentine (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm more interested in finding out more on the subject of "CM Punk = Catholic Priest".

I love the new tag feature


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> She's on a pedestal because she's earned it with talent/skill. She earned all her success instead of getting it from some reality show or rich boyfriend.


Its funny because that topic popped up in the Nikki Bella thread today, specifically how in reality Nikki is the one who has been busting her ass. Deny it all you want because she's Nikki Bella or because she's banging Cena but the girl has clearly been busting her ass to get better and better in every area. AJ meanwhile has regressed as a performer, she's content with her position and knows the higher ups love her so she doesn't put in the effort thesedays. Her whole "I work hard" thing is just a gimmick. None of the other Divas dont work house shows or take 3 months off at a time just because. They're all out there working harder than AJ. Make no mistake about it AJ is the one coasting off of things, while Nikki is the one busting her ass. Yeah she's with Cena but anyone who pays attention to how poorly she's booked knows that doesn't mean anything. And there's a ton of other girls on the reality show doing nothing in WWE. Nikki's pushed because of how much she has improved, and how big her work ethic and drive are.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Its funny because that topic popped up in the Nikki Bella thread today, specifically how in reality Nikki is the one who has been busting her ass. Deny it all you want because she's Nikki Bella or because she's banging Cena but the girl has clearly been busting her ass to get better and better in every area. AJ meanwhile has regressed as a performer, she's content with her position and knows the higher ups love her so she doesn't put in the effort thesedays. Her whole "I work hard" thing is just a gimmick. None of the other Divas dont work house shows or take 3 months off at a time just because. They're all out there working harder than AJ. Make no mistake about it AJ is the one coasting off of things, while Nikki is the one busting her ass. Yeah she's with Cena but anyone who pays attention to how poorly she's booked knows that doesn't mean anything. And there's a ton of other girls on the reality show doing nothing in WWE.* Nikki's pushed because of how much she has improved, and how big her work ethic and drive are.*


hahaha
no

She is pushed because she's dating Cena, and because she stars in their reality show. Her total lack of talent and charisma doesn't matter to WWE, they're pushing her to promote Total Divas.

AJ is the one who was pushed in the first place because her talent and crowd reaction demanded it, WWE never planned to push her until she got so over they had to.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

gbasse said:


> hahaha
> no
> 
> She is pushed because she's dating Cena, and because she stars in their reality show. Her total lack of talent and charisma doesn't matter to WWE, they're pushing her to promote Total Divas.
> ...


Whatever helps you get more sleep at night, I guess.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

It's funny how the people usually critisizing AJ's looks either don't have a girlfriend or their girlfriend is 200+ pounds and uglier than a deformed horse


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Whatever helps you get more sleep at night, I guess.


Zero rebuttal I see. No surprises.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> It's funny how the people usually critisizing AJ's looks either don't have a girlfriend or their girlfriend is 200+ pounds and uglier than a deformed horse


I was waiting for this dumbass fucking argument. :lmao Surprised it took 17 pages.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

gbasse said:


> Zero rebuttal I see. No surprises.


Why would I waste a rebuttal on an argument supported by no substantial evidence and as a result has been debunked countless times in the past?


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Why would I waste a rebuttal on an argument supported by no substantial evidence and as a result has been debunked countless times in the past?


More meaningless words that just mean "I don't have any rebuttal but you're wrong anyway just cos".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> hahaha
> no
> 
> She is pushed because she's dating Cena, and because she stars in their reality show. Her total lack of talent and charisma doesn't matter to WWE, they're pushing her to promote Total Divas.
> ...


I dont even know where to begin. But well once you said "total lack of talent and charisma" its clear nothing you say on this subject should be taken seriously at all. You're not saying she's not a great talent or even a good talent but now claiming she has zero talent. If you seriously think that, if AJ has your mind so clouded then yeah your opinion on all things to do with Diva's should be ignored. Its pretty sad if you cant even acknowledge that Nikki has vastly improved and become a very capable wrestler deserving of a Divas Title push. I have no qualms in saying AJ used to be entertaining, she used to be fun to watch, she used to put in effort. These days she brings nothing to the table.

As for the second point. HILARIOUS. WWE had AJ mingling with all the top guys, involved in WWE Title feuds, serving as GM. Claiming they had no interest in pushing her is foolish. Before WWE started pushing AJ nobody gave two shits about her, she was just the midget NXT girl that was crushing on Hornswoggle. WWE pushed her hard and then the fans started to care about her. Don't pretend this was some Yes movement for AJ.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

The best thing in this pic is the Ferrari shirt, FORZA FERRARI!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

This thread was truly entertaining.. I don't get why AJ marks would come in this thread when they know it's about insulting AJ... If you're an AJ mark, this thread is not for you.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

AJ looks very pretty.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> I dont even know where to begin. But well once you said "total lack of talent and charisma" its clear nothing you say on this subject should be taken seriously at all. You're not saying she's not a great talent or even a good talent but now claiming she has zero talent. If you seriously think that, if AJ has your mind so clouded then yeah your opinion on all things to do with Diva's should be ignored. Its pretty sad if you cant even acknowledge that Nikki has vastly improved and become a very capable wrestler deserving of a Divas Title push. I have no qualms in saying AJ used to be entertaining, she used to be fun to watch, she used to put in effort. These days she brings nothing to the table.
> 
> As for the second point. HILARIOUS. WWE had AJ mingling with all the top guys, involved in WWE Title feuds, serving as GM. Claiming they had no interest in pushing her is foolish. Before WWE started pushing AJ nobody gave two shits about her, she was just the midget NXT girl that was crushing on Hornswoggle. WWE pushed her hard and then the fans started to care about her. Don't pretend this was some Yes movement for AJ.


AJ was already popular before she was in the WWE title feud, she got put into it because was super over. And she got the GM role because she was super popular and they wanted her on TV every week as a result, but not in the Divas division at the time.

You're forgetting she was the most popular girl in NXT right away, too. She's always been over.

And anyone can tell you Nikki is still a bad wrestler and always has been. More importantly she is one of the absolute worst talkers in the company, she has not cut even one close to passable promo in her career, let alone a good one. Total Divas marks love her, but the real actual fanbase doesn't give a shit about her and never have. There is nothing about her that would make her a suitable face of the divas division.
The only reason she has her push now is because she's in Total Divas as the star.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

gbasse said:


> AJ was already popular before she was in the WWE title feud, she got put into it because was super over. And she got the GM role because she was super popular and they wanted her on TV every week as a result, but not in the Divas division at the time.
> 
> You're forgetting she was the most popular girl in NXT right away, too. She's always been over.


You're the definition of a blind AJ mark.. AJ was never over until everybody felt sorry for her because Daniel Bryan was treating her like shit, people barely knew who she was.. Daniel Bryan got AJ over because he treated her so badly.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> You're the definition of a blind AJ mark.. AJ was never over until everybody felt sorry for her because Daniel Bryan was treating her like shit, people barely knew who she was.. Daniel Bryan got AJ over because he treated her so badly.


First off a mark is a fan as AJ styles said.

Secondly AJ Lee while not level she been on was semi over in FCW and on NXT.


----------



## AWESOM-O (Jun 18, 2005)

:ann1


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> You're the definition of a blind AJ mark.. AJ was never over until everybody felt sorry for her because Daniel Bryan was treating her like shit, people barely knew who she was.. Daniel Bryan got AJ over because he treated her so badly.


now you're straight up lying, she was the most popular diva in FCW and on NXT when she was there


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

gbasse said:


> now you're straight up lying, she was the most popular diva in FCW and on NXT when she was there


Main roster fans never gave a shit about her until Daniel Bryan started to heel it up on her.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Main roster fans never gave a shit about her until Daniel Bryan started to heel it up on her.


NXT was main roster.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

gbasse said:


> AJ was already popular before she was in the WWE title feud, she got put into it because was super over. And she got the GM role because she was super popular and they wanted her on TV every week as a result, but not in the Divas division at the time.
> 
> You're forgetting she was the most popular girl in NXT right away, too. She's always been over.
> 
> ...


Still better than Aj, by far.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> Still better than Aj, by far.


No, she isn't. AJ is a much better performer in any area.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Nikki has improved but AJ still a better worker.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

gbasse said:


> AJ was already popular before she was in the WWE title feud, she got put into it because was super over. And she got the GM role because she was super popular and they wanted her on TV every week as a result, but not in the Divas division at the time.
> 
> You're forgetting she was the most popular girl in NXT right away, too. She's always been over.
> 
> ...


What you said is false, AJ Lee wasn't over before she was with Daniel Bryan, Kaitlyn was more over than AJ Lee.

AJ Lee got over after that kiss she gave Daniel Bryan at Wrestlemania 28 and then being placed in the WWE Title scene. she played a bubbly bright crazy abused woman, now she's a CM Punk wannabe because she married him(if you're going to rip someone off, don't rip off someone who failed to draw)

A very popular Daniel Bryan who just got the Yes chants over in 2012 got AJ Lee over, as well as her on screen relationship's & storylines with Kane, Punk, and Bryan. her "talent isn't sexually transmitted" line is hypocritical.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> You're the definition of a blind AJ mark.. AJ was never over until everybody felt sorry for her because Daniel Bryan was treating her like shit, people barely knew who she was.. Daniel Bryan got AJ over because he treated her so badly.


Heel treats babyface unfairly to get the babyface over. Shocking.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> AJ was already popular before she was in the WWE title feud, she got put into it because was super over. And she got the GM role because she was super popular and they wanted her on TV every week as a result, but not in the Divas division at the time.
> 
> You're forgetting she was the most popular girl in NXT right away, too. She's always been over.
> 
> ...


Most popular girl in NXT is like saying you have the best STD. No one cared about NXT back then, back under its old format. That Diva's season was a joke. AJ may have been the most popular but she wasn't getting big pops or anything. She was just a jobber with Kaitlyn until WWE started pushing her. Stop pretending this was a yes moment where the fans where going mental for AJ. AJ was getting mediocre pops until WWE turned her into the Main Eventers town bicycle and she was seen as being a big deal.

As for that second paragraph. Pulling the whole real fans card is beyond pathetic. You aren't the definition of a real fan, a real fan can like whatever they want not just what you like. So check your ego at the door. A lot of people even on this forum are commenting on how far Nikki has come, how much she has improved, even people who used to despise them. This isn't 2010. Nikki has improved a lot. 

The only reason AJ got her mega push was because Vinnie Mac has a hard on for her.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Most popular girl in NXT is like saying you have the best STD. No one cared about NXT back then, back under its old format. That Diva's season was a joke. AJ may have been the most popular but she wasn't getting big pops or anything. She was just a jobber with Kaitlyn until WWE started pushing her. Stop pretending this was a yes moment where the fans where going mental for AJ. AJ was getting mediocre pops until WWE turned her into the Main Eventers town bicycle and she was seen as being a big deal.
> 
> As for that second paragraph. Pulling the whole real fans card is beyond pathetic. You aren't the definition of a real fan, a real fan can like whatever they want not just what you like. So check your ego at the door. A lot of people even on this forum are commenting on how far Nikki has come, how much she has improved, even people who used to despise them. This isn't 2010. Nikki has improved a lot.
> 
> *The only reason AJ got her mega push was because Vinnie Mac has a hard on for her*.


Now that is total bull. Vince likes tall white big titted blondes. Kelly Kelly is his ideal diva.
AJ got her big push because she got over and was clearly the most talented female on the roster.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> Now that is total bull. Vince likes tall white big titted blondes. Kelly Kelly is his ideal diva.
> AJ got her big push because she got over and was clearly the most talented female on the roster.


It is constantly reported that Vince is very high on AJ and she's the only Diva he really cares about. AJ was pushed THEN she got over, not the other way around. The girl wasn't over with 95% of the fans until Daniel Bryan started mistreating her, prior to that she was just some NXT girl, that all of 5 people knew about. She was Divas Of Doom squash fodder, nothing more.

If all Vince liked was tall blondes Summer Rae would be getting a push, instead of two years of SuperAJWinsLOL.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> It is constantly reported that Vince is very high on AJ and she's the only Diva he really cares about. AJ was pushed THEN she got over, not the other way around. The girl wasn't over with 95% of the fans until Daniel Bryan started mistreating her, prior to that she was just some NXT girl, that all of 5 people knew about. She was Divas Of Doom squash fodder, nothing more.
> 
> If all Vince liked was tall blondes Summer Rae would be getting a push, instead of two years of SuperAJWinsLOL.


Actually it was Kaitlyn who said in her shoot that Vince's ideal Diva was Kelly Kelly, that's straight from his mouth. He told her to lose weight and muscle, while HHH told her to stay the same.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Actually it was Kaitlyn who said in her shoot that Vince's ideal Diva was Kelly Kelly, that's straight from his mouth. He told her to lose weight and muscle, while HHH told her to stay the same.


Doesn't really matter what Vince's ideal Diva is, outside of Trish very few tall, skinny blondes have ever gotten monster pushes. Not Kelly, not Maryse, not Summer. Just Michelle and she had The Undertakers backstage pull as well. AJ still got a monster push for 2 years, a bigger consistent push than even the likes of Trish or Lita ever got. A bigger/longer push than Melina, Beth, Mickie ever got. AJ may not be his ideal Diva, but he still pushed her too the moon regardless.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJ is a joke. Just look at her.. Everybody knows she's a joke. I don't get why AJ fans continue to try to defend her.. It's embarrassing yourself's.

AJ should put on clown makeup and join the circus.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out which tag I like more

Child molester Punk or Mowgli


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Mowgli ftw!


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Did this really need a thread?


Obviously :aj3

AJ is actually universally loved, judging by the fact that every photo of her outside the ring gets threads devoted to it :hayden3


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> It is constantly reported that Vince is very high on AJ and she's the only Diva he really cares about. AJ was pushed THEN she got over, not the other way around. The girl wasn't over with 95% of the fans until Daniel Bryan started mistreating her, prior to that she was just some NXT girl, that all of 5 people knew about. She was Divas Of Doom squash fodder, nothing more.
> 
> If all Vince liked was tall blondes Summer Rae would be getting a push, instead of two years of SuperAJWinsLOL.


if Vince only cared about AJ then Nikki wouldn't be getting the superpush she is now. Nikki is getting that because of Total Divas and who she's dating



RCSheppy said:


> Mowgli ftw!





stevefox1200 said:


> I'm trying to figure out which tag I like more
> 
> Child molester Punk or Mowgli


those don't even make any sense.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dem Tags :heston


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Dem Tags :heston


people actually think they're funny?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gbasse said:


> people actually think they're funny?


I am a fan of AJ, and yes I think some of them are rather funny :draper2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

How is this thread 21 pages though?


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Ithil said:


> Actually it was Kaitlyn who said in her shoot that Vince's ideal Diva was Kelly Kelly, that's straight from his mouth. He told her to lose weight and muscle, while HHH told her to stay the same.


How then hell is it "straight from Vince's mouth" if Kaitlyn said it?


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

ahhaah repped OP


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

WaheemSterling said:


> It's funny how the people usually critisizing AJ's looks either don't have a girlfriend or their girlfriend is 200+ pounds and uglier than a deformed horse


Source?


----------



## craguuscool (Apr 22, 2006)

I remember first discovering AJ through YouTube back when she was on FCW and since then, I was a fan and wanted her to be called up to the roster. So, I was happy when she started on NXT and she was my favourite diva by the time she was featured prominently on RAW. I found her attractive and to an extent, I still do, but there's no doubt about it for me that she's definitely lost far too much weight. She's naturally small, so she's always going to look somewhat skinny, but back in 2012/13 she definitely looked better than she does now.

That said, people have different tastes. As for the whole thing about her only getting a push because the WWE had a 'hard on' for her, I don't agree with that. I think the focus was on Daniel Bryan and with the way he was treating her and the subsequent reactions to her run-ins on RAW etc, led WWE to pushing her throughout that summer. She was closing RAW as the final image after putting the two main eventers through a table to a huge reaction, I doubt very much that WWE had that idea in mind before the crowd started cheering for her. She benefitted from Bryan and she got over almost by accident, imo and WWE went along with it in the end.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

LEAKED TOPLESS PHOTO OF AJ


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

stevefox1200 said:


> LEAKED TOPLESS PHOTO OF AJ


Looks like AJ was the latest victim of the fappening, NSFW folks:


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

She looks different in comparison to what we see on TV, but it doesn't make it amusing. 

What's amusing are the fucking tags; "beth dies in twd", "kamasutra", and "curry man punk". :lol


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

These are some bad pics, who cares?

She's still the cutest woman in the earth to me, also dat GOAT legs and perfect ass tought.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gbasse said:


> if Vince only cared about AJ then Nikki wouldn't be getting the superpush she is now. Nikki is getting that because of Total Divas and who she's dating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super push? This past Raw is literally the only time Nikki has got to look good in her entire Divas Title reign. Nikki has been booked as an afterthought to Super AJ clowning her every week, and now an afterthought to Nattie-Tyson. She's booked terribly and cant even get a clean win over AJ.

As for the tags, Punk is child molester because AJ looks like a little boy.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

witchblade000 said:


> Punk went from big breasted Lita to AJ "no tits" Lee. :LOL


Big improvement.

Lita is a fucking dog.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

If she really pissed them off, 
WWE could actually give her an Indian boy gimmick.









"Okay, A.J. now remember, just go out there and have fun!!"


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Caption it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Super push? This past Raw is literally the only time Nikki has got to look good in her entire Divas Title reign. Nikki has been booked as an afterthought to Super AJ clowning her every week, and now an afterthought to Nattie-Tyson. She's booked terribly and cant even get a clean win over AJ.


It's because she's a heel. WWE books every single one of their heel diva champions ncredibly weak, they did it to Paige and they did it to AJ during her heel title run. It's just the lazy way that WWE books the divas division. Please get over it and stop acting like Nikki Bella is particularly hard done by.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't make fun of AJ mate , Phil will rek you


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

RLStern said:


> I don't like CM Punk, but people have different tastes, some men like small, some like big. I respect Punk's taste in women, *I however do not like Phil Brooks the man, he's a real douche*.


And you know this how? Do you know the man personally?


----------



## DarknessProdInc (Apr 22, 2006)

What I find funny is the people who continually/continuously start up these AJ Lee hate threads, where they proceed to poke fun at her because of how she looks (e.g. she looks like a young boy due to her small tits & ass, she looks like someone who lives in India because of the color her skin seems to have, etc.) then when someone accuses them of being obsessed with her (which the continuous creation of these hate threads proves), they deflect that fact (which they are unable to deny because of the evidence present) by counter-accusing the accuser.

What's most amusing is that, with all the people showing hate against her, she doesn't even seem to acknowledge it, which renders hate threads like this no more than a waste of time & energy. In fact, she pretty much seems to handle it similar to the way Cena does: she does what she does for her fans, anyone else be damned.

So, maybe the point here is, for those who make fun of her, keep it up. You're only makes a fool out of yourself by doing what you're doing.


----------



## ZigZagging (Dec 30, 2014)

badari said:


> Caption it.


i thought aj was suppose to be "injured", looks healthy to me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Karma101 said:


> It's because she's a heel. WWE books every single one of their heel diva champions ncredibly weak, they did it to Paige and they did it to AJ during her heel title run. It's just the lazy way that WWE books the divas division. Please get over it and stop acting like Nikki Bella is particularly hard done by.


Paige got to carve though most of the division in a matter of months, AJ even as a heel still beat everyone. And AJ as a face wrecks everyone with ease. Neither Paige or AJ ever looked like glorified jobbers during their heel runs.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

badari said:


> Caption it.


Triplets?


----------



## SMCM (Dec 31, 2014)

AJ looks gorgeous in this picture like she does in every other picture of her. I don't get the joke.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Helter Skelter said:


> Triplets?


Would have to see the two on the right with long hair to confirm.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

SMCM said:


> AJ looks gorgeous in this picture like she does in every other picture of her. I don't get the joke.


they're decided somehow she doesn't look amazing as always and are patting each other on the back for it


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

That picture still makes me chuckle when i look at it.. Her crooked teeth is what really get's me. She looks like a vampire.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> That picture still makes me chuckle when i look at it.. Her crooked teeth is what really get's me. She looks like a vampire.


now you're just making up things to insult her over?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Been saying this on here for years.










+










=










She has an awkward face that doesn't really photograph well. Add the fact that she favors both dads and it's an uncomfortable situation. She has great hair, though.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Am i missing something here? What's the "amusing" part?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Baiters running wild.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> WOW the AJ hate is unreal. WHy?
> 
> AJ is adorable and far from a boy.


Welcome to the internet, anybody who is considered attractive by many is also gonna be called a dog by many. And then you have people like CM Punk is a God who admitted that he is trying to fuck with AJ fanboys so it is what it is.

Personally I love AJ & Naomi, don't give a fuck what any of these ******* on here say.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Been saying this on here for years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone pointed this resemblance out a few months ago. Legit will never unsee.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

And here she is ladies and gentlemen....everyones ''Dream girl''....ha


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lets all lament the loss of those hysterical tags :sad:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

House Blackbeard said:


> Lets all lament the loss of those hysterical tags :sad:


They were the best part of this (otherwise awful) thread :ugh


----------



## RabbitHole (Mar 4, 2014)

None of these pics are without makeup. Just less makeup than they plaster on before being on TV.

Classic internet. Bunch of dudes calling hot chicks ugly.


----------

